

Show HN:MusicaLibre - a quickly hacked SoundCloud free-for-commerce music player - runn1ng
http://karelbilek.com/musicalibre/

======
runn1ng
I will add I made this as a part of larger Czech Pirate Party campaign that
teaches business owners how to play free music and not to pay the copyright
monopoly extortion money. But I already like it so much I am putting it here.

Also it's not a nice piece of code, but hey, I did it during one night.

